# Wood River #6 V3 (Fore Plane)



## lanwater

I agree with you. My Woodriver handplanes were shaving out of the box.

I would recommend them too.


----------



## velo_tom

Nice to hear some quality new planes on the market. You don't have to spend a fortune on a plane to get one that works well. Sounds like the sole was already flat enough to me, no real reason for the extra flattening. With fore planes it's not how thin and wispy the shavings are that matter but how thick you can slice without tear out or chatter. Don't need supper flat for thicker shavings, a sharp blade is the highest priority. I usually find myself with the dissenting opinion on this topic but I'd only put sole flattening effort into smoothers where ultra thin shavings are needed.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew
good to hear about new brands

Velo_Tom
I don´t think your are out of line there at all
if you look at how the old masters work all day with handtools
planning down ruogh cut slabs to convert them into beautyfull things
they want to do it as effective as possible to they wooood go for the thickets possiple shavings
they cuold plane all day long with out geting tooo tired
all this new religion about a plane shuold make shavings thin as possiple is totely wrong as it can be

Poul
sorry wasn´t trying to take your rewiew just got carryed awy

Dennis


----------



## docholladay

As Dennis has stated, ultimately, the goal is the quality of the surface that is left behind and not the thickness, or lack there of, of the shaving. If you read other reviews on this site of the Wood River planes, they have had mixed results. I would assume that is due to some inconsistency in manufacturing, but generally, the reveiws have indicated that the blades are of quality. The blades are actually made by Pinnacle which does make a very fine blade. They should be good, they cost about the same as a Hock iron. Glad to hear you are happy with your new plane. If you don't plan to use that old Millers Falls anymore, you can feel free to send it my way. Those old planes were fine tools that with a little TLC can usually be made to perform very well.


----------



## swirt

I agree, wispy shavings are not really that necessary from a #6 ... unless you are also using it as a makeshift 7 or 8 to carefully joint an edge… it is in that weird range where it can serve double duty. Even if using it as a jointer, wispy shavings are only needed on the last couple of strokes. All the others need to cut deep, or you spend all day planing.


----------



## b2rtch

I agree Wood Rivers planes are excellent right out of the box


----------



## jerryo

I agree Paul. It's nice to be able to have a top quality plane to buy without having to spend in $400 range. I have the #6 also and mine needed no work out of the box.


----------



## 8iowa

Check out Chris Schwarz's book "Handplane Essentials" or his DVD. Chris, the editor of "popular Woodworking" uses the #6 to rapidly remove stock with the blade sharpened at an 8" radius. He then uses a #7 to flatten the surface and a #4 to finish smooth.


----------



## Poncacity

Good to hear. I just ordered this plane yesterday. On my way to a Woodcraft Store in Tulsa today and look them over. I do get a little concerned when I have not hugged and squeezed any new tool….. So to hear a nice report about a new tool I have not got to hold and kiss is some what a comefort to the old wallet. Thank you.


----------

